# Shooter's First MH Test!



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats! Sounds like he'll get a pass next time. It's all good experience.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good job! You made it nearly to the end of the third series. Close!


----------

